# Nails for Paslode framing nailer



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

I recently bought a second hand paslode framing nailer.
But I realized that they only take 30degree nails as opposed to the more common 21degree.

At the big box stores, the only 30 degree nails available are paslode brand box of 2000.

Are there other brands that use 30 degree nails? Are they cheaper and can they be bought in fewer quantities?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Tool rental places will sell nails by the rack.


----------



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

The big box store has them (smaller qty.) in the tool rental area.


----------



## nailerman (Apr 8, 2008)

The Paslode framing nailers are able to run 31-34 degree clipped head nails from other manufacturers. Paslode does not recommend it so you may have some warranty issues. 

AL


----------

